# Culinary school in Vancouver



## eddtango (Feb 15, 2007)

I plan to enroll in Culinary Arts school. Where can I find a good school here in Vancouver,BC,Canada? What is the difference between Culinary Arts and cooking lessons? The reason I'm taking these lessons is for me to open up a restaurant or fast food operations in the future.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Basically, you've got 4 choices in Vancouver

VCC (Van Community College
Arts Institute (Dubrulle)
Pacific Culinary
Northwest Culinary

Arts Inst. have courses that incorporate running a restaurant in their curriculum, VCC has a 2 yr Hospitality MNGMT course. 

As an owner and cook, my advice would be to work in a small restaurant after school.


----------

